
Effect of electrolyzed high-pH alkaline water on blood viscosity - thrwawayionize
http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1186/s12970-016-0153-8?author_access_token=MpBnYSGexQcxBHYSfBCEMG_BpE1tBhCbnbw3BuzI2RNGtq_gj_Kl5xZm_FpBDRkPhpbhXIimbyHd0vie47N5Jv7XEqR2j-vcUE2tAA1sAN7oe2lIItuN17H5BBiiYGEn55alnEX5AExWl6L4vUfs5g%3D%3D
======
thrwawayionize
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_ionizer#cite_note-
Lower-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_ionizer#cite_note-Lower-3)

has old sources cited for the statement "There is no medical evidence for any
health benefits of alkaline water."

are we still sure? is Essentia Water a scam?

